# What game series do you want to come back?



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 22, 2021)

Title.

For me, I'd love to see Capcom go and make a new Darkstalkers game and maybe even something new out of the Cyberbots games? Out of all of their classic arcade games, the only reason I knew it existed was Jin in MVC1 and MVC2, who had a giant robot he operated and used in the fights!

Darkstalkers, on the other hand, is a series that died too soon. You have all of these classic monsters, all beautifully animated with more frames of animation than even what they use for the Street Fighter Alpha games on the same arcade board, and who all do insane shit like pulling out a chainsaw, a not-Dracula grabbing his opponent, making them beautiful or female for a second, and then sucking their blood, or a werewolf...and it gets only three entries throughout the 90's, and is now relegated to ports, cameos, and alternate costumes for characters in SFV?

Unfortunately, thanks to video game development costs being much higher and therefore, investment riskier than ever before, and during what will probably be some turbulent times coming forward for the industry thanks to COVID and how things play out in the world going forward, companies like Capcom can't take a chance of making multiple different fighting games or new IPs like they did up until the 7th generation of consoles. Multiple Mega Man series running at the same time? Nope, can't happen anymore. At least we have a new Mega Man game now after Mighty Better Than Nothing, but all we've got now are collections of games that a GC running a GCLoader could play 90% of thanks to emulation and some of the collections of the very same series also seeing ports to that system for!

And this isn't just about Capcom either. Konami...well, they're a lost cause at this point, but if, say, Nintendo were to grow some balls for once and snatch up some of their classic IPs like Goemon, Castlevania, Contra, Metal Gear Solid, etc., and maybe do something new with them that people would actually want to play...well, fun to think about.

Speaking of Nintendo, where's a new F-Zero game? Least they could do to gauge interest is release a F-Zero collection with all of the games, including the GBA ones, and see how well it sells, but it's like Nintendo wants to leave money on the table when it comes to Switch ports. Anything to do with action in the future or space seems to get ignored at the company more so than stuff to do with Mario, Yoshi, Legend of Zelda, Fire Emblem, Pokemon, and Mario Kart. Ever since the days of the Wii, anything that isn't these franchises from Nintendo gets a big ignore from them, it seems. Can you imagine if they made a new F-Zero game that outdid Fast RMX?


That's all that's coming to mind atm when it comes to games that I remember seeing all around me and playing that aren't getting any sort of continuation at this point. What are some old series/franchises that you want to see come back or get some more attention from a company/publisher from?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)

If Rincewind comes back to Ankh Morpok,that would be nice....maybe....
A new Metal Slug Chapter maybe too.
I wish someone continues and finish the "Alternate Reality" Series....
Broken Sword...*sigh*
Unreal 3 .....
Spy vs. Spy was soo funny.....






_Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer_
_Well, can you put your hands in your head? Oh no_
_I said, "Dreamer, you're nothing but a dreamer"_
_Well, can you put your hands in your head? Oh no_
__


----------



## phreaksho (Jan 22, 2021)

Turok... Give us more TUROK!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Attila13 (Jan 22, 2021)

Total Overdose


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Castlevania is one game I wish we could see more of.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 22, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 242874



Ricochet? Or perhaps code for the sequel that would give the Internet a sheer heart attack?


----------



## Medveitsi (Jan 22, 2021)

Commander Keen


----------



## SilverDen (Jan 22, 2021)

I would love a successor/second part/prequel for The Last Story.


----------



## Odd-Technician (Jan 22, 2021)

A new Mario vs. DK game but with the classic DK 94 game play style. A DK 94 remake with a HD or new art style would be dope plus with a new DK Jr. Side quest mode... (But Nintendo probably would sell it full price so never mind that.) Maybe a new one with the modern game play? Just with a new title, differentiating for example: "Mini Mario (Something)" But i guess the majority of people didn't really like it as much as the first entry. Still this series is kinda forgotten. 

Talking more about Nintendo..there's obviously Chibi Robo and Star Fox...but we already know what happened to those franchises. Oh can't forget about Golden Sun as well as a new Advance wars.

A New Conker game would be cool as heck but i don't know if it could swing well with current age we live in. Maybe the internet would get some memes out of it lol.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 22, 2021)

My list would be huge... but will have to choose only one or two or three or... ok, ok. only three of them:

1. Adventures of Lolo (NES series).
I really enjoyed (I still do) playing this game series.

2. World Heroes (Arcade series).
Beside Samurai Shodown/KOF games series, I enjoyed a lot playing World Heroes game series on the Arcades.
.
3. Super Metroid/Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (SNES style/PSX style, separately). Had to cheat a bit... 
Would love to see another game like Super Metroid styled game, and Castlevania: Symphony of the night is a great game on the series. Sadly hadn't had the chance to play the Sega Saturn version, but that will be solved soon.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2021)

1. Mario Strikers/Superstar Baseball

The current sports lineup of Mario games sucks. There’s tennis...and...shovelware tier sports collection mini games...cool

2. Fallout, but the old school kind

Black Isle had some seriously good writing talent. New Vegas was great too but it’s held back by the clunky Bethesda engine imo. 

3. DBZ Tenkaichi

The new DBZ 3D fighters feel so valid and unsatisfying. I don’t know how they keep getting it so wrong. Too basic. Too complicated. Too awful.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 22, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> My list would be huge... but will have to choose only one or two or three or... ok, ok. only three of them:
> 
> 1. Adventures of Lolo (NES series).
> I really enjoyed (I still do) playing this game series.
> ...



I don't mean to discourage you, but to be honest, as much as I hyped up the Saturn version, it really is kind of an inferior version of the game. Sure, there's some extras, but the extra loading that has to be done, not to mention the slowdown and the poor excuse for transparency effects that are used just kind of puts a distracting tinge on the whole experience IMHO.

There is a "patch" for the Saturn version that at least fixes up the loading that has to be done for pausing, and while it helps, it just doesn't put it up there as the definitive experience, at least for me.

It's worth playing through once or twice!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jan 22, 2021)

Do a Crash Bandicoot N-Sane/Spyro Reignited Trilogy version of Ratchet & Clank - *actually* remake the first game (not removing _anything_), along with the second and third games. And add in Deadlocked to make it the best collection ever.

Oh, and Pokemon Ranger. I quite enjoyed those two games, back when the DS Lite was still the hot handheld; I would love to see one of these again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

Etrian Odyssey is something I'd like to see come back, though it's hard to see how its unique gameplay will be applied without Stylus input; Auto-Mapping is fine for Walls and Terrain, but beyond that it basically renders itself redundant to the genre.

If it does somehow release to the Switch and my Switch Pro wishes of an actual Stylus comes true, it may be the only game that works on Handheld Mode only; that might not be a bad thing since there are already titles that only work for Docked Mode.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 22, 2021)

Not gonna list them all 'cause I'd die of old age and so would the universe before I finished. But I guess my top picks would be...

- Silent Bomber. Seriously, how did this never get a sequel? It was a... blast. No, I'm not apologizing. Less early 2000s angst, more blowing shit up, modern graphics, done. Instant classic.

- Snowboard Kids. We get new Mario Kart all the time but never any SBK. I know the DS one was a bit of a letdown but killing the series off entirely wasn't the right way to handle that.

- Starfox. Yeah it's technically still going but by god does it need an infusion of fresh ideas. Stop remaking the original. We need the series to continue, not go round and around in a holding pattern and get slapped by Nintendo's worst control scheme ideas.

- F Zero. It's practically a meme to bang on about this, it's the Nintendo equivalent of Half Life 3. We have a few 'spiritual successors' but who here wouldn't squee like a teenage girl at a boy band's nude calendar shoot if they announced F Zero GX 2?

And lastly not technically a suggestion since another one is due out in about 5-6 weeks, but it's a travesty that bland series like CoD and Assassin's Creed get annual sequels but we have to wait ten years for big new Persona games and not just spin-offs. How'd that happen? Why is bland repetitive busy work given so much more time and focus than anything created with effort?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2021)

Most things here I have had ended up being one of those "be careful what you wish for" scenarios, though amusingly enough often accompanied by what is a spiritual sequel in all but name.

Obviously I miss Advance Wars, however given the dark path Fire Emblem (the other game from said devs) took in recent iterations I am not going to clamour for anything there.

Wouldn't mind some of the RTS titles from the late 90s and early 2000s to come back -- it is not that I dislike the modern stuff but it did head a different way in many cases. That said Syndicate, although it came back as not a RTS, is probably one of the better examples in the careful for thing (Thief probably being another).

If EA decided to drop Skate 4 I would be more than OK with that -- Skater XL had some merits but not quite enough yet, have not got around to Tony Hawk remake yet and not entirely sure I want to (I hear it is actually good but the Tony Hawk control scheme is not something I am clamouring to get back to any more than I am single stick 3d platform games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2021)

Some good suggestions. Here are mine :

Mole mania : oh, if only Nintendo had a platform with two screens so the upper and lower world could be showcased at the same time. 

F-zero. I'm not really waiting for this, but it's kind of obvious.

Mario VS donkey Kong classic style. It's not that I hate the minis, but I miss the key grabbing puzzly kind of platformers

Wii fit (or switch fit?) : is really a shame that balance board went along the way of most of games ' peripherals

Red alert 2: I'm keeping my fingers really crossed for this one. C&C remaster was awesome, so this remake should be all I'll ever need (until I get tired of it, if course )

Race for the galaxy : temple gates' sort of' announced they'd bring the later card games to mobile, but since they're a small company things always take tiiiiiime (like : they're only doing one release a year or so). I really want them to digitize the roll for the galaxy and shards of infinity dlc as well, but given the choice : more race.

@Chary : ehm... Don't the wasteland games count as new old skool fallout games?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 23, 2021)

Mii-related games (Sports, Play, Party, Nintendo Land, ...) are really fun and it is a shame Nintendo might disassociate themselves from Miis due to the Wii brand.

I`d even welcome a Wii Music 2 if all songs were video game-related.


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Jan 23, 2021)

I personally want a new Pikmin game, the last one we got was Pikmin 3. no other games for the series were released after that. None at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)

midnight club


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2021)

I want the sequels or a new one:

Enslaved - Odyssey to the West 
Uncharted
Infamous
Dead Space
Rayman
Metro (Heard they are make more)
Darksiders
Ninja Gaiden
Strider
Castlevania (God of War style)
God of War (They are making two more, I think)
Asura's Wrath
Klonoa 3
The Evil Within 3

There are some that I forgot.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 23, 2021)

Silent Hill


----------



## pollop2345 (Jan 23, 2021)

dead island 2


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 23, 2021)

NCAA football...is the only reason I still play my old 360, cause all others titles are reverse compatible on the one except that one.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 23, 2021)

The Animal Crossing from the time before it was ruined by New Horizons.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2021)

A proper Ultima reboot would be nice to see, I've been replaying the original games occasionally and I forgot how fun they are. Unfortunately, Garriott claims EA just doesn't give a shit about the property and refuses to support anything new, so probably won't ever happen  Not that I'd want EA to touch an Ultima game anyways. 

Breath of Fire (in it's original style, anyways) would be cool to see come back, too. The newest one that's still JP only from like 2015 or whatever looks like trash.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thought of another for me.

Road Rash, though more in line with the 16 bit versions than later PC efforts or the GBA thing.

A quick search says some want to call Road Redemption a spiritual sequel but I missed that entirely. Also appears to be one of the rare crowdfunding efforts that actually got a release.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 23, 2021)

The EXE / MMBN Series.

Would work so well on Switch...

(And no.. endrift doesn't cut it. I need ma 3x6 grid)


----------



## Mythical (Jan 23, 2021)

Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 23, 2021)

Lula.


----------



## dwaliwyth (Jan 23, 2021)

PIKMIN! I MISSED PIKMIN!


----------



## ZER-O (Oct 2, 2021)

F-Zero
Xenogears
Skies of Arcadia Legends
Panzer Dragoon (Saga, Orta)
Legend of Dragoon


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 2, 2021)

I would still love to see a Ratchet & Clank PS2 quadrilogy remaster, and to see Pokemon Ranger return, but now I wanna add Professor Layton to that list. Four of the six games are DS-exclusive (maybe mobile too, not sure), while the last two are 3DS-exclusive. Not to mention that, from memory, the first two or three games are highly touch-reliant due to the DS still being new, making them somewhat antiquated now in that regard.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 2, 2021)

oh, old thread revive!

I would love a remaster of the full Legacy of Kain + Soul Reaver series 
I tried to play legacy of Kain again, but it's very ugly on PS1 in 240p...
Gog released it on Sept 21st 2021, I didn't try that version but it seems not better, just launchable on current PC. plus, it's only in english, I loved the french dub version. if they release that one, I might buy it
But I'd prefer a remake/remaster of the full series, including the "Dead sun" unreleased sequel (reboot?).

Too bad they wouldn't fix and add the missing events in Soul2's end, unless they work with original author again.

It's not entirely unrealistic, seeing how many remakes of old games Square-enix are making now ! and Crystal dynamic is now theirs.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 2, 2021)

I would love to see a third entry in the Chrono saga. Or a remake of Chrono Trigger, given the "_Octopath Traveler" _treatment to the graphics. I'd even take a remaster/remake of Chrono Cross, in the style of the FF7 Remake.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 2, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I would love to see a third entry in the Chrono saga. Or a remake of Chrono Trigger, given the "_Octopath Traveler" _treatment to the graphics. I'd even take a remaster/remake of Chrono Cross, in the style of the FF7 Remake.


_Not _Octopath Traveller, please; that game, at least to me, looked like arse. The Bravely series has a far more appealing art style.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 2, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> _Not _Octopath Traveller, please; that game, at least to me, looked like arse. The Bravely series has a far more appealing art style.


I loved the ambient lighting, the DoF blur, and the 3D pixelated layered environments. Looked amazing to me, as I've never seen that done before. I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 2, 2021)

Pong remaster is overdue


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 2, 2021)

Kid Icarus
Dark Cloud
F-Zero
Thrillville
NiGHTS (Balan Wonderland isn't a revival)
Mario Sports (Mix) series-as in the series with the Final Fantasy characters.
Parappa the Rapper


----------



## Jayro (Oct 2, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Pong remaster is overdue


It was just remastered on the Gameboy Color and the PS1, the fuck you mean?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 2, 2021)

DudderButter said:


> Kid Icarus
> Dark Cloud
> F-Zero
> Thrillville
> ...


Balan Wonderland held promise, with its cute character design; too bad the actual gameplay was utter rubbish...

Mario & Luigi never got a Switch game; maybe that should be brought back?


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 3, 2021)

Ultima's death is tragic.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It was just remastered on the Gameboy Color and the PS1, the fuck you mean?


Nonono, that was a remake.. I want an authentic remaster!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 26, 2021)

Conker or kid Icarus


----------



## bonkmaykr (Dec 10, 2021)

Quake. Please, please Zenimax I beg you 
https://gamebanana.com/blogs/19288


----------



## godreborn (Dec 10, 2021)

Breath of fire and not the garbage part 6 they released on cell phones


----------



## OvergrownNugget (Dec 13, 2021)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. I know we got a remake recently, but I would love to see a brand new game in the the franchise.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 13, 2021)

Finish Sly Cooper. I want to know what happened after the 4th game as we were left with a cliff hanger.


----------



## wiindsurf (Dec 13, 2021)

Rock n Roll Racing
Civilization Revolution
2D Zelda
2D Mario


----------



## Jayro (Dec 13, 2021)

I want a third Chrono installment, and Golden Sun 4 on Switch. Or hell, Port the trilogy to the Switch with modern graphics.


----------



## LeonTheo02 (Dec 16, 2021)

I want a new Splinter Cell (a proper one, not like Blacklist 2013 on weird buggy Unreal 2.5)...
Note to all big game companies: Stop doing remakes, start making new games!


----------



## fvig2001 (Dec 16, 2021)

1. Pokemon ranger. I liked it more than the main series
2. Rhythm Heaven - hopefully with Tsunku still making the music
3. 2d castlevania


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 16, 2021)

Legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver
Mod Nation Racers
Onimusha
Resistance


----------



## DenkyCaliber (Dec 16, 2021)

Drakengard series


----------



## Lavaimp (Dec 16, 2021)

Really in this day and age I don't know which game i'd want to come back. A lot of reboots seem to be a bit hit or miss... but...
I'd love if I could get a switch port of this game if it means much?


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2021)

SOCOM FIRETEAM BRAVO series


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 2, 2022)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Title.
> 
> For me, I'd love to see Capcom go and make a new Darkstalkers game and maybe even something new out of the Cyberbots games? Out of all of their classic arcade games, the only reason I knew it existed was Jin in MVC1 and MVC2, who had a giant robot he operated and used in the fights!
> 
> ...


This might sound like an overused statement but it's F-Zero. GX is still a blast to play though and if the franchise doesn't get a sequal i'd at least want to see the game remastered in high quality


----------



## blue-moon (Jan 2, 2022)

Burnout, i know ea will never let criterion work on a new burnout but with the burnout paradise remaster still being ported around I can dream


----------



## Infinitum8t (Jan 9, 2022)

Max Payne
Dead Island
Manhunt
Spy vs Spy (somebody else mentioned it and loved playing this)


----------



## elm (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## elm (Jan 9, 2022)

I know it’s not a series but a sequel would be great!!


----------



## PacBunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Why F Zero tho? Like you can't be like "Bring back F Zero or make a $20 F Zero eshop game" just cus. If they did bring back F Zero then what and if you can't make a F Zero game that can compete with Mario Kart 8 or 9 then whats the point?


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 18, 2022)

Still hoping for at least a port of Kirby Air Ride to Switch/ or Kirby Air Ride 2? ;3


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 18, 2022)

Golden Sun would be perfect 

Eventually...Jade Empire...


----------



## Shallie (Jan 23, 2022)

I would totally kill for a new Darkstalkers, actually, I just want Capcom FGs that _aren't _Street Fighter for a change. Hopefully with Ono out of the picture maybe we'll actually get something new.

Also, with CyberConnect2 announcing a new game right around the 10 year anniversary of Asura's Wrath, a remake/remaster of it would be amazing (but that also depends on Capcom lol!!)


----------



## MarioKid666 (Jan 23, 2022)

CDI Zelda

Seriously, Okami



Tom Bombadildo said:


> A proper Ultima reboot would be nice to see, I've been replaying the original games occasionally and I forgot how fun they are. Unfortunately, Garriott claims EA just doesn't give a shit about the property and refuses to support anything new, so probably won't ever happen  Not that I'd want EA to touch an Ultima game anyways.
> 
> Breath of Fire (in it's original style, anyways) would be cool to see come back, too. The newest one that's still JP only from like 2015 or whatever looks like trash.


From what I have heard SotA sucks.



DudderButter said:


> Kid Icarus
> Dark Cloud
> F-Zero
> Thrillville
> ...


I didn't know Balan was a revival


----------



## Ravag3 (Feb 2, 2022)

I miss shadowrun games a lot, they were like, the best RPGs.  I hope they come back one day


----------



## ChiefReginod (Feb 6, 2022)

I'll never, ever stop wishing for a Phantasy Star V in the traditional style with at least some of the original creators.



Ravag3 said:


> I miss shadowrun games a lot, they were like, the best RPGs.  I hope they come back one day



I'm a big fan of the Sega version and was a backer on Shadowrun Returns, so I'm with you. I think part of the problem is that several high profile games have come close enough to the Shadowrun formula and style that there's less of a demand for a game to be Shadowrun specifically. Deus Ex and Cyberpunk, for example.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

Believe it or not..

Ace Combat

If not, then:

*KILLZONE*


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 6, 2022)

Out of all them games I played and love that I'd wish they ever get a sequel or something...
The Klonoa series. Those are game I hold dear to my heart, and I wish Namco didn't relegate my cabbit boy to just make the occasional cameo...

For other games on I can remember atm... Tombi/Tomba, Gitaroo man... Mh, Chocobo Racing is kinda getting a sequel on switch soon, hoping its not complete crap... Rhythm thief, that game ends on a fucking cliffhanger, finish the damn story Sega! 
I probably have more games I sure wish could get sequels or what, but I need to remember them, lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 6, 2022)

Old school Final Fantasy from back when Nobuo Uematsu was still doing the soundtrack and they were all turn based. I miss those days and people just don't make JRPGs like that anymore. The closest we get is Bravely Default and Octopath Traveler and those are obviously very budget ways to make a JRPG, no voice acting, no FMV cutscenes, it's like they're afraid to put in effort to make the game as good as possible.
Banjo Kazooie needs to make a proper comeback, but it's not going to happen while Microsoft is in charge. They have completely squandered all of Rare's IP.


----------



## blue-moon (Feb 6, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Out of all them games I played and love that I'd wish they ever get a sequel or something...
> The Klonoa series. Those are game I hold dear to my heart, and I wish Namco didn't relegate my cabbit boy to just make the occasional cameo...


I wish Namco did more with their old IPs in general feels like after the bandai namco merger their output has mostly been games that are more typical of bandai, shame Namco's IPs don't get the same love they used too


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> I'll never, ever stop wishing for a Phantasy Star V in the traditional style with at least some of the original creators.


If you have not played 7th Dragon (director for it was the same as PS4 and she also did art for 2) then while it is high fantasy rather than sci fi it might be worth a look in here. Some of them do have translations as well if needed
https://www.romhacking.net/?page=tr...&order=&dir=&title=7th&author=&transsearch=Go
From what I can tell other than Yuji Naka (no RPGs since a Playstation 2 Phantasy Star Universe, of late "Balan Wonderworld") and Rieko Kodama noted above then nobody else noted in the big roles is all that active in games any more -- few composers get dragged in for anniversary recordings of soundtracks but that is about it.

ROM hacks for PS2 and PS4 (I generally ignore 3) are not as extensive as you might see with some of the whole new story/total conversion type things we see for Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest and what have you but can also spice things up a bit
https://www.romhacking.net/?page=ha...e=20&order=&dir=&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go https://www.romhacking.net/?page=ha...e=20&order=&dir=&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go

Also while you said traditional style it would still be remiss of me not to note that the text adventures series for 2 is translated
https://www.romhacking.net/?page=tr...order=&dir=&title=star&author=&transsearch=Go


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 7, 2022)

I would pay for a Mother Series collection, but knowing Nintendo in any capacity this will never happen, or just not happen for anywhere outside of Japan.

Medal Gear Rising might have been an alternate shoot from the MGS series of games, I would have loved to see more of that if that was the original game plan to create a divergent series of games featuring the break dancing ninja cyborg and his crazy adventures.

Prototype was fun, never got around 2 but apparently they stopped before a 3 could come out. So I am sure that has potential especially if MS plans on reviving the IP in any way.

Any Valve title that isn't DOTA/CS related would be nice seeing some continuation.  But we know all about that..


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 8, 2022)

i wanted splinter cell to return and it will return with a remake in afew years, not what i wanted but better than nothing i guess.

We need a new spyro game that isnt a remake also.

Geist sequel or eternal darkness would be preety cool also.


----------



## appleburger (Feb 8, 2022)

As for F-Zero, I'm imagining we'll be able to race a couple F-Zero characters in the Super Smash Kart that's rumored, which isn't quite what we want, but maybe that'll be the stepping stone for a true F-Zero game.

I personally would love to see an attempt at an open world F-Zero game, done in the style of Kirby Air ride.  That game had an insanely fun formula that I think could really be amazing with the right polish.


----------



## Redhorse (Feb 8, 2022)

Advance Wars, as long as they don't trans/genre it into a dating sim.

cough cough (Fire Emblem) cough cough


sorry had a tickle in my throat...


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 8, 2022)

Monkey island (and i mean only like lucas arts made it)
Sam and max (and i mean only like lucas arts made it)
Grim fandango (and i mean only like lucas arts made it)
Maniac mansio (and i mean only like lucas arts made it)
Full throttle (and i mean only like lucas arts made it)
7th guest
Broken sword
The punisher (not really a serie but it should get remastered)


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 8, 2022)

Mutant League Hockey


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 10, 2022)

I would love to see a Dino Crisis remake in the RE engine. Also would love a remake/remaster of Paracite Eve 1 and 2.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Feb 22, 2022)

I hope Sony makes another Wild Arms game, it's been 15 years since Wild Arms XF, give us Wild Arms 6 already!!
and instead of Street Fighter 6, Capcom should've just developed Street Fighter Alpha 4, making a comeback after 23 years could or might have given the game some huge hype.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 22, 2022)

Klonoa.

Yes, i am well aware of (and very excited for) the Phantasy Reverie collection bringing back the two mainline games in all their glory, but i really hope that the collection is the start of Namco giving the boy a second chance considering how the Wii remake of the first title was going to be followed by more entirely new games but it didn't sell well enough afaik. The existing games are great (and the GBA ones are decent yet different) and it definitely deserves a second chance.


----------



## a32bitmint (Feb 22, 2022)

Dark Cloud!! I've become a huge fan of the series after playing through 1 and it's a shame it hasn't gotten a ton of attention from Level-5 in years


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Klonoa.
> 
> Yes, i am well aware of (and very excited for) the Phantasy Reverie collection bringing back the two mainline games in all their glory, but i really hope that the collection is the start of Namco giving the boy a second chance considering how the Wii remake of the first title was going to be followed by more entirely new games but it didn't sell well enough afaik. The existing games are great (and the GBA ones are decent yet different) and it definitely deserves a second chance.


In case you missed it then nice GBA level editor dropped a while back
https://gbatemp.net/threads/rom-hac...el-editor-for-klonoa-empire-of-dreams.555877/


----------



## Chary (Feb 22, 2022)

I would have said Rune Factory, after the studio's closure, but it managed to come back


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 22, 2022)

Duke Nukem
F Zero
Midnight Club
Die By The Sword (not a series, but a stupid fun game)
Conkers Bad Fur Day needs that damn sequel
Diddy Kong Racing
Turok
Phantasy Star Universe needs a proper revival


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 23, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> In case you missed it then nice GBA level editor dropped a while back
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rom-hac...el-editor-for-klonoa-empire-of-dreams.555877/


That's awesome, thanks for telling me!


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 24, 2022)

The Legacy of Kain series (Bloodomen/Soulreaver)   i think theres no explanation needed why they should come back


----------



## SG854 (Feb 24, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Duke Nukem
> F Zero
> Midnight Club
> Die By The Sword (not a series, but a stupid fun game)
> ...


Diddy Kong Racing Better then Mario Kart. Recently Beat it again. David Wise is a musical genius.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 10, 2022)

Guitar Hero. I heard there was some talk of how Bobby Kotick wanted to bring that series back or something after the whole Microsoft - Activision acquisition. I want it to go back to the claysick GRYOB 5-fret roots, with no micro-transactions or a battle pass or something dumb like that. And an actual good setlist; no trying to play dubstep on a guitar. (Thanks, GHLive)


----------



## kisamesama (Mar 10, 2022)

Megaman Legends 3


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> Megaman Legends 3


While I can't say the earlier titles captivated me then seeing what they put out for the 3ds also saw me completely unsurprised when they cancelled it.

I did however see a nice video on the fate of it the other day which is what I am more here to share


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 10, 2022)

More Wario world games, thoses were fun


----------



## Renwyn (Mar 11, 2022)

suikoden 
yeah i know we have the eiyuden chronicles.
But still  ...


----------



## artoriaswolf (Mar 18, 2022)

we need a new timesplitters


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2022)

artoriaswolf said:


> we need a new timesplitters


While I was never a fan of the franchise (just one of those games that on paper I should like but reality says no) there have been some notable events on it in the last few years you might have missed
https://gbatemp.net/threads/deep-silver-announces-plans-for-new-timesplitters-game.588726/
https://www.engadget.com/timesplitters-new-game-free-radical-design-deep-silver-141535072.html
https://gbatemp.net/threads/full-4k...found-inside-homefront-the-revolution.586699/


----------



## lj_reflet (Mar 20, 2022)

To be 100% honest, Megaman Battle Network. I'd kill to have some type of remake or port.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2022)

lj_reflet said:


> To be 100% honest, Megaman Battle Network. I'd kill to have some type of remake or port.


In case you missed it or someone else reading missed it then the previously Japan only Rockman EXE (the Japanese name for battle network) 4.5 game on the GBA got translated in late 2020
https://www.romhacking.net/translations/5114/
It it is a bit of a different game to the whole numbered battle network titles, though if you burned out on 3 through 6 (one of my favourite review scores for a later BN title ran something to the effect of "8/10 but take a point for every previous BN game you played" and to be fair they were not wrong, though for me now it has probably been long enough to be fresh again) then might actually be enough of a tweak to note it.

Also traditional question at this point. Star Force on the DS (something of a spiritual successor) is by no means a perfect drop in replacement but is there something that turns you off from it?
Related to that is also https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/5979/


			
				the readme said:
			
		

> MEGA MAN STAR FORCE DX
> Version 1.2.2
> 26 February 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## lj_reflet (Mar 21, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> In case you missed it or someone else reading missed it then the previously Japan only Rockman EXE (the Japanese name for battle network) 4.5 game on the GBA got translated in late 2020
> 
> It it is a bit of a different game to the whole numbered battle network titles, though if you burned out on 3 through 6 (one of my favourite review scores for a later BN title ran something to the effect of "8/10 but take a point for every previous BN game you played" and to be fair they were not wrong, though for me now it has probably been long enough to be fresh again) then might actually be enough of a tweak to note it.


 Oh wow, thanks for letting me know ! I was completely unaware. I've gotta check this out sometime !


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd like a new Zelda that isn't Breath of the Wild.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 21, 2022)

Rayman.

‘But Rayman Lege—’ No. It's now been longer since Legends (9 years) than the time between Rayman 3 and Origins (8 years).


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 21, 2022)

F - Zero
Rival Schools
Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## quesobobbie (Mar 21, 2022)

Silent Hill....I liked the new direction in the fourth, The Room... but it was downhill after that, including a disappointing HD remaster of parts 2 and 3. 
Starcraft


----------



## such (Mar 21, 2022)

Can't remember if I posted already, but wouldn't hurt to repeat: Gabriel Knight 4, even though I lost faith in Jane Jensen after Moebius, that abysmal remake they farmed out to Phoenix Online, and that very, very, very bad comic.

So... I'm not sure who'd make it, but I crave that kind of story in an adventure game setting. No Broken Sword 3 pushing boxes around, if possible, but it's getting to a point where I might be willing to compromise. I do like the ghost idea, too.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 21, 2022)

WAVE RACE


----------



## _47iscool (Mar 21, 2022)

Monkey Island.

But Lucas probably ruined that by stupidly selling everything to Di$ney. Unless someone paid for a license to make more games.

Ron Gilbert wanted to buy the MI series from Di$ney but that will probably never happen.


----------



## cvskid (Mar 24, 2022)

StarTropics


----------



## YuukiNandesyouka (May 9, 2022)

Etrian Odyssy for sure.


----------



## bonkmaykr (May 10, 2022)

I'd like to see a return of the classic Kirby games as well. This is maybe just me, but Star Allies felt very clunky and not as fast paced as Super Star. I want Kirby to return to 60 FPS fast fighting action like what Adventure and Super Star perfected.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 10, 2022)

Now that im almost done with the games, A remake of both digital devil saga games


----------



## denislayev (May 10, 2022)

Cuphead


----------



## godreborn (May 10, 2022)

action 52.


----------



## CoolMe (May 10, 2022)

Jak series. But i want it to be a semi open world with some RPG elements, more weapons, vehicles, towns, quests, characters.. the works. I know it's not gonna happen, but a man can dream i guess...


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 10, 2022)

I wanted to see Battalion Wars on Wii U with asymmetrical gameplay: base building with U gamepad and one or two generals on the TV screen with Wiimotes.

But that train has left the station long ago.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 10, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I wanted to see Battalion Wars on Wii U with asymmetrical gameplay: base building with U gamepad and one or two generals on the TV screen with Wiimotes.
> 
> But that train has left the station long ago.


I'd have loved a new Spy vs Spy on the Wii U, one player gets the TV, the other gets the GamePad, making it less easy to cheat and watch the other screen for where your opponent has hidden traps and whatnot.


----------



## ChiefReginod (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> action 52.


How about just a Cheetahmen III where every level has a different remix of the original song?

Day one purchase for me, personally.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'd have loved a new Spy vs Spy on the Wii U, one player gets the TV, the other gets the GamePad, making it less easy to cheat and watch the other screen for where your opponent has hidden traps and whatnot.


Great idea. So much potential untapped.


----------



## Tarmfot (May 11, 2022)

Midtown madness
Carmageddon
Flatout
Blur
Polarium
Kurukuruku4urin (?) last one in gamecube
Donkek kong vs mario
Donkey kong jungle climber
Die by the sword
Soldat


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 11, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Flatout


Have you played Flatout on Wii? If so: How is it compared to the other entries? I only know the Wii game.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'd have loved a new Spy vs Spy on the Wii U, one player gets the TV, the other gets the GamePad, making it less easy to cheat and watch the other screen for where your opponent has hidden traps and whatnot.


On that note, i wanted a true successor for mole mania on wiiu or (3)ds.


----------



## appleburger (May 11, 2022)

F-Zero, as mentioned earlier.  To my knowledge we don't have any modern, triple A racing games that can rival the sense of speed that series provides.

I've always wanted another Gauntlet game.  Dark Legacy was a ton of fun to play through.

I would say Power Stone, but I'm not sure how that series would evolve for modern times.  I'd be stoked, though.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 11, 2022)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Darkstalkers, on the other hand, is a series that died too soon. You have all of these classic monsters, all beautifully animated with more frames of animation than even what they use for the Street Fighter Alpha games on the same arcade board, and who all do insane shit like pulling out a chainsaw, a not-Dracula grabbing his opponent, making them beautiful or female for a second, and then sucking their blood, or a werewolf...and it gets only three entries throughout the 90's, and is now relegated to ports, cameos, and alternate costumes for characters in SFV?


It's at least somewhat reassuring that Darkstalkers isn't completely dead and forgotten with the series being the primary focus of the upcoming Capcom Fighting Collection. I'm still pretty doubtful that it would lead to a new title in the series at this point, but that's one of the distant hopes in supporting it anyway.


----------



## Tarmfot (May 11, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Have you played Flatout on Wii? If so: How is it compared to the other entries? I only know the Wii game.


On the pc version.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 12, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Midtown madness
> Carmageddon
> Flatout
> Blur
> ...


It's not the same, but have you checked out roundabout? It's basically kuru kuru ...that game, but in an open world setting where you drive a limousine. The first ever revolving limousine service in the world...for some reason.  (cutscenes are downright hilarious)

Oh, and an absolute +1 for donkey kong vs mario. The platformer/puzzler game, not the puzzler that's about mini mario's.


----------



## cracker (May 12, 2022)

2.5D Zelda, Shadow Complex, Golden Sun, Twisted Metal, Mario Land, Wario Land, Super Princess Peach, Destruction Derby, FlatOut (first one), Portal


----------



## Tarmfot (May 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> It's not the same, but have you checked out roundabout? It's basically kuru kuru ...that game, but in an open world setting where you drive a limousine. The first ever revolving limousine service in the world...for some reason.  (cutscenes are downright hilarious)
> 
> Oh, and an absolute +1 for donkey kong vs mario. The platformer/puzzler game, not the puzzler that's about mini mario's.


Thanks!
I'll try on Vita.


----------



## _47iscool (May 15, 2022)

I forgot about this thread.

I stand corrected. A new Monkey Island game is in the works from its original creator Ron GIlbert.


----------



## AlanGreen (May 18, 2022)

> Midtown madness
> Carmageddon
> Flatout
> Blur
> ...


I adore Donkey kong jungle climber.


----------



## PacBunny (May 28, 2022)

Banjo Kazooie but that will never happen


----------



## prof72 (Jun 2, 2022)

Threads of Fate

its so funny and has a good humour


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jun 2, 2022)

Lost in Blue

Even with all the survival games out now, none of them have filled the void left by that series.


----------



## TeresaRivera (Jun 14, 2022)

I want to play simulation game this is a game associated with the childhood of many people including me, there we became the founders of the world, we built our own world. Experience WorldBox Mod APK *worldbox mod apk techzapk* now, the mods really give us a better experience, rich resources, vivid images


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2022)

Might and Magic, but not in the shape of X where you're not free to roam around as you wish.


----------



## XDel (Jun 14, 2022)

Strider, Bionic Commando, Phantasy Star


----------



## User007 (Jun 14, 2022)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Title.
> 
> For me, I'd love to see Capcom go and make a new Darkstalkers game and maybe even something new out of the Cyberbots games? Out of all of their classic arcade games, the only reason I knew it existed was Jin in MVC1 and MVC2, who had a giant robot he operated and used in the fights!
> 
> ...


I would like to re-enter the MARIO world, for sure. Nothing gives me a more nostalgic feeling about childhood than MARIO.
Hoping the makers will come up with a 2022 version


----------



## sadorange (Jun 15, 2022)

Silent Hill pls.


----------

